# FreeBSD as Dom0



## SteveMustafa (Mar 12, 2011)

I've searched and I couldn't find any recent posts and I wasn't sure where to post this, so the General forum seemed like the safest bet. If I'm mistaken in either case, I'm sorry.

Can FreeBSD be Dom0? Any news on this?  The latest version of the handbook doesn't even mention Xen, just VirtualBox.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 12, 2011)

The only thing I could find was related to domu
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/Xen
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10268

Not sure if Dom0 is possible (stable)


----------



## SteveMustafa (Mar 12, 2011)

I found those, but those talk about domU (guest), I'm asking about dom0 (host). Thanks all the same


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd suggest do as said on wiki and search and/or ask on mailinglist
http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-xen


----------

